# Mi Sportsman's Expo this weekend in Clare



## Triple S (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey Everyone, 

Just a reminder the Expo is this Friday and Saturday for 9-9. Look em up online. Paid admission gets you 20% off a puchase of %50 or more at Jays Sporting Goods this weekend.

Good luck in the woods


----------

